# Anyone else hate the planned communities?



## skeeter (Mar 14, 2005)

they really look awful to me, no character, very odd feeling to those neighborhoods. it just seems like all of sudden here locally these communities have been popping up and it keeps growing more and more. to be honest i don't even know of any new neighborhoods built recently that aren't this way.

kind of erie (sp?)


----------



## socalmach (Mar 21, 2005)

I know what your talking about there is a retirement community near me and about eveyr other house is the same. its really creepy being in there and it seems if you do anything wrong they have an old man on a golf cart chasing after you.


----------



## Robyn (May 5, 2005)

Not only do they all have the same look, but they rule and regulate you to death. I was at my sister-in-law's house (she lives in one of these) and I saw some guy outside with a yardstick. I laughed and said, "what's he doing-measuring the grass?", cause that's what it looked like. She replied, "yeah, he is."!!!
They actually measure the grass if your lawn looks a little shaggy and give you like 24 hours to mow it or get fined! And they don't allow kid's toys out in the yard after a certain time, etc etc. I couldn't live like that.


----------



## anatase (May 5, 2005)

I live on one of these neighborhoods - it's the only way to get into a newer home over here these days - unless you pay the cash to buy land and then have a 'custom' house built. (something I might do later I think).

It's my 1st home, got it in 2000 when I was 27. I don't think the HOA president even follows their own rules - but alas they still occasionally send out the 'threat' newsletters - but they are typically directed towards those 1-2 houses that leave the lawn to grow as grazing fields essentially .

I do make fun of our HOA rules with my family and sometimes comes in handy when the inlaws try to buy us something for outside I don't want. "nope nope not allowed  - sorry"

- oh let me add yes I hate rules and regulations and I would prefer to live in unregulated 1+ acres on some country block on a hill with a view - but i'm content until I can afford that.


----------



## jamesK1 (May 31, 2008)

skeeter said:


> they really look awful to me, no character, very odd feeling to those neighborhoods. it just seems like all of sudden here locally these communities have been popping up and it keeps growing more and more. to be honest i don't even know of any new neighborhoods built recently that aren't this way.
> 
> kind of erie (sp?)


an old blast from the past.i love it!


----------

